# gear rating system?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

as i've been looking around for a new jacket and pants, i've seen ratings such at 10k or 15k. can anyone explain that to me? how low and high does that number go and wut does it mean exactly?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It means how breathable/waterproof something is. The higher the number, the higher the breathable/waterproof something is. Of course, there is a limit as to how high something goes before you reach goretex level.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

ok so wut's a good number i should be looking for? or should i just go for goretex everything? and i'm assuming that goretex doesn't have any ratings then?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

you want at least 10K waterproofing minimum and at least 5K
gortex is just a fabric which is rated around 25/30k, they are actually little hairs that stick up and repel water


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

*Boarding Jacket and Pant reviews*

You should reviews by people who have actually tried out these products. The 'Nordica Men's Insulated Snowboard Jacket' Real Nordica Men's Insulated Snowboard Jacket reviews in Ski Jackets - Buzzillions.com got 5 out of 5 stars, one guy saying " This met all expectations." 

The "Columbia Sportswear Chill Proof Snowboard Pants" got 5 out of 5 stars Real Columbia Sportswear Chill Proof Snowboard Pants - Insulated Convert (For Youth) reviews in Camping & Hiking Pants - Buzzillions.com

you can also compare prices for the top rated jackets/ pants


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

These Waterproof/breathability ratings usually max out at 20k. From my experience anything 10k+ is going to treat you prety well. If you are doing some riding in some crazy gnar weather then you might wanna look at some of the higher rating stuff.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the actual numbers provide a quantitative amount to a fabric's overall water proofing against external moisture such as precipitation and its breathability when allowing bodily derived moisture to escape the clothing and thus the skin.

the actual values are determined by the height in millimeters a column of water 1 square millimeter will go before penetrating the fabric.

and so a bead of water could be 10 000mm tall before it would leak thru a 10k rated jacket.

personally i go for a _minimum _of 10k on both variables.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Ya I suppose I didn't consider that. I ride here in Montana, Wyoming area so it is definately cold but fairly dry most of the time. For me, the 10k stuff has worked great.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> the actual numbers provide a quantitative amount to a fabric's overall water proofing against external moisture such as precipitation and its breathability when allowing bodily derived moisture to escape the clothing and thus the skin.
> 
> the actual values are determined by the height in millimeters a column of water 1 square millimeter will go before penetrating the fabric.
> 
> ...


Paolo, how would that example work for the breathability?
would it be the inverse? I.E. a jacket that is say, 10k/5k would leak at 10k percipitation, but allow only 5k mm of breathability?

Would that also imply that a jacket with 20k breathability would be bloody cold?
Thanks for schooling the new guy


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

firstly i should clarify that i am working on memory here of stuff learnt a fair few years ago. i am far from being a definitive professor of this stuff and consequently, i had expected to be corrected in some way on my initial post, but i take reassurance from no one suggesting i was wrong. yet.

but yes, as far as _breathability _goes, it is rated in the same way as waterproofing. and your translation of the 10k/5k is correct (manufacturers tend to list qualities in the order of waterproofness / breathability)

altho now thinking about it..... it would make sesne to have a lower value for the breathability.... afterall which is better, to have 5k or 10k worth of sweat to build up before it leaked out?

as far as being cold or not.... these ratings have nothing to do with insulation and thermal levels.... this is solely about the liquid permeability of the fabric and not its capacity to retain heat. 

i see what you might mean, in that you can lose body warmth due to a high rate of sweat evaporation from the skin, but this is what such material technology looks to overcome.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

actually thinking about it, and refining my original descriptions.....

the waterproofing value is the height (mm) of a square millimeter water column achieved, before liquid can pass thru the material under normal atmospheric pressure;

and the breathability is the same area water column that can pass from inside to out, per hour as vapour....

makes more sense no?

anyways, here is a link to increase confusion / comprehension:

Waterproof Breathable Explained | Backcountry.com from Backcountry.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a seperate rating for waterproofing and for breathability. You can have a jacket with a high waterproof rating and low breathability and vice versa.


----------

